
Top Single-Board Computers Introduced this Year - rbanffy
https://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1332763&_mc=RSS_EET_EDT&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
reustle
I hate when sites split 'top #' lists across # pages (for more ad
impressions), so here's the list:

1\. Raspberry Pi Zero W -- $10

2\. Asus Tinker Board -- $54.99

3\. Marvell Espressobin -- $79.99

4\. 96Boards HiKey 960 -- $239.99

5\. PINE64 Rock64 -- $24.95

6\. Orange Pi R1 -- $13.90

7\. MYIR MYS-6ULX -- $24.80

8\. LeMaker Banana Pi Pro -- $47.99

9\. LattePanda -- $209

10\. Sparkfun BBC micro:bit -- $17.50

~~~
asciimo
Is there a name for this dark pattern?

~~~
2bitencryption
carousel of sadness

~~~
King-Aaron
I'm definitely going to use this in my future endeavours.

------
jitl
Every time I load a page on this website, Safari asks me “This form is not
secure. Are you sure you want to submit it?” in a modal.

Very annoying.

~~~
erikj
The same thing is happening in Firefox.

~~~
eadmund
Not with uMatrix.

Maybe some sort of ad network dark pattern?

~~~
nfriedly
Yep. I believe the idea is to trick the browser into believing that you're
interacting with the third-party site so that they get first-party treatment
with respect to cookies and such.

I'm not sure if it's still true, but at one point, submitting a form (even via
JavaScript) counted and let the site store cookies.

------
SAI_Peregrinus
It's also worth considering Xilinx Zync (FPGA with an ARM Cortex A9 in the
package) boards. EG Digilent's: [http://store.digilentinc.com/fpga-
programmable-logic/by-tech...](http://store.digilentinc.com/fpga-programmable-
logic/by-technology/zynq/)

Not cheap without the 50% educational discount, but very powerful for some
workloads. Then again if you have one of those workloads you probably are
already using an FPGA...

------
IncRnd
[http://linuxgizmos.com/category/boards/](http://linuxgizmos.com/category/boards/)

------
joshuamcginnis
Not introduced this year, but I'd add Odroid C2 to your list for
consideration.

~~~
FullyFunctional
and the MC1, which is a XU4 married to a SATA bridge.

From my POV, the Top 10 was disappointing and boring. AFAIC, there's no SBC
competing with the XU4 in terms of perf/$. I'd hope to see something even
better than the XU4 or C2.

~~~
scottlamb
Have you seen the Khadas VIM2 Basic? iirc it's $75 somewhere (there recently
was a $50 deal; maybe there will be another). It has 8 1.5GHz Cortex-A53s, so
in theory it's 2.5X as fast as a Raspberry Pi 3 (4 1.2GHz Cortex-A53s) for
CPU-bound tasks with sufficient parallelism. YMMV.

~~~
FullyFunctional
Thank you Scott for the pointer - here I thought I knew them all. This clearly
belongs in the above list.

I'm particularly interested in the 3 GB RAM but the description is ambiguous,
still I'll check it out.

~~~
FullyFunctional
(Reply as I can't edit my comment anymore).

I missed the bottom: Basic @ $90 = 2 GiB, Pro @ $120 = 3 GiB.

That price is high and I was specifically talking about !/$ so this
unfortunately doesn't really change the landscape.

------
encore2097
Aside from the pi, does the software stack work on any of these boards?
Forgive me if I'm on outdated info but last I checked:

Espressobin hard crashes over 1G ram, was that fixed?

Tinker board software released / OS stability usage? I'm guessing no graphics
still?

HiKey seems to have lots of Linaro support, no idea on actual usage.

Heard good things above ROCK64 but heard software was very poor initially, not
sure if that fixed.

The rest sound doomed to old kernels and the dustbin. Speaking from experience
of working with SBCs for the past 5 years and testing tens if not hundreds of
platforms.

~~~
evgen
For a lot of them it seems that the more they vary from a Pi the harder it
becomes to maintain a decent OS foundation. The Orange Pis and Pine64 boards
are fairly well supported by Armbian (provided you are willing to live on the
bleeding edge if you are running more recent chips like the Allwinner H5) but
as you go further afield you have to be very comfortable doing OS builds
yourself and a lot of the board features that look cool are only supported by
an ancient and buggy vendor OS release.

Always check forums for the boards and your target OS to see what OS you can
expect to run with any stability and do not assume it will ever get any better
or be updated beyond where it is right now...

------
aosmith
Kinda surprised the Nvidia TK/TX didn't make this list.

~~~
dchichkov
I'm also surprised TX2 is not there, 1.5 TFLOPs, FP16, at around 7-10 Watts.
Likely to be top in both TFLOP/Watt and TFLOP.

------
vijaykodam
There is no mention of any Single-Board Computers which have Intel x86-64
CPUs. What are the most popular Intel CPU based Single-board computers?

~~~
berbec
I would say UP[1]. The base board (up or up core) are Quad-core atom and the
up squared has a Quad-core Pentium version available.

1: [http://www.up-board.org](http://www.up-board.org)

~~~
vijaykodam
Thanks for the information.

------
inamberclad
Firefox is dinging me about data being sent insecurely. Probably some tracker
on the site, but I'm not a web dev.

------
Veratyr
How are they measuring top?

I feel like there are really too many to judge. I for one am a fan of the
ODROID C2 and HC1.

------
bloaf
If anyone knows of a board designed to work with power-over-ethernet, let me
know.

~~~
evgen
There are a lot of simple PoE splitters out there that can split your PoE line
into standard RJ45 data and a DC barrel connector of various flavours.

